# Gave Oakley 2 HEARTGARD pills by accident!



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I remember my friend's puppy eating a few months worth. The puppy was fine, I believe poison control had told them the same thing.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

cubbysan said:


> I remember my friend's puppy eating a few months worth. The puppy was fine, I believe poison control had told them the same thing.


Oh my gosh really? Ok I feel better! Lol....back to the vet tomm for another pill for my lab


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The heartworm dose is very small, it's not a problem at all. My Toby got about 3X the normal heartworm dose every day for months for his demodex mange. Nothing to worry about!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> The heartworm dose is very small, it's not a problem at all. My Toby got about 3X the normal heartworm dose every day for months for his demodex mange. Nothing to worry about!


Thank you so much for the reassurance! Heart worm gets rid of mange??


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

oakleysmommy said:


> Thank you so much for the reassurance! Heart worm gets rid of mange??


Ivermectin (the active ingredient for heartworm prevention in Heartgard) can be used to kill demodectic mange.

Your dog will be perfectly fine, they can eat a whole box with no problems (other than what problems they might have with the packaging!).


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Agree, I too have fought a bout of demodex mange and the amount is about the same as our Heartguard but given every day (ivermectin). Two doses won't do anything to harm your boy. 

Scary though for you I know, but OK!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lilah ate a whole box once, had no problems with it at all. I had a foster dog that was taking ivermectin for mange every single day for 3 months, he didn't have any trouble either.


----------

